# Entering CT cabinet through the back?



## CertElectric (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am doing a 600amp/3 phase service on one of my buildings. I haven't done one of these in awhile so I am uncertain about something. I have three disconnects inside of the building, can I punch holes in the back of the CT cabinet and use a short piece of pipe to enter each of the three disconnects? or do I have to come out of the bottom and sides of the cabinet only? This service goes by JCP&L/ First Energy guidelines.

I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That all depends on your local Power co requirements. We out here are NOT allowed to do so.


----------



## buzzbar (Mar 19, 2011)

I just did a 400A CT service here in Washington state, and I went through the back of the CT can BELOW the CTs into one of the panels. It passed inspection. You should be fine as long as you remain below the CTs. Or at least use sealing locknuts if you're above the CTs.


----------

